# Infrared Turkey fryer



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Infrared?? Does it have a flame? if it has a flame I would bee afraid of it.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Infared turkey fryer? Sounds... well it sounds like we need more information . To fry a turkey without turning the outside to charcoal takes some control and consistency of temperature, which radiant heat can provide but takes time and lower temps (hence the many-hour baked turkey compared to the faster deep-fried turkey). What's OSH?


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Infared turkey fryer? Sounds... well it sounds like we need more information . To fry a turkey without turning the outside to charcoal takes some control and consistency of temperature, which radiant heat can provide but takes time and lower temps (hence the many-hour baked turkey compared to the faster deep-fried turkey). What's OSH?


maby this:

http://www.osh.com/Cultures/en-US?ft=true


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It runs on propane, so there is a flame somewhere. OSH is a hardware store chain owned by Sears.

I will have to go look at it.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

*Bee careful*

Where is riverrat when we need him? This sounds like an accident waiting to happen. I would sure consider anything with an open flame dangerous to melt wax with. I'll stick with my 'lectric melters I think.
Sheri


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh yea, mee tooo, I love my Copper Creek electric kettle pot.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Where is riverrat when we need him? This sounds like an accident waiting to happen. I would sure consider anything with an open flame dangerous to melt wax with. I'll stick with my 'lectric melters I think.
> Sheri


Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound. Flying faster than the pollen jocks on the bee movie the ratman has appeared. Only to advise all that bizzybee is the official beesource pyro. I am just the firemarshal. I wouldnt advise doing it near any uninsured structures. or for that matter I just plain wouldnt recommend it period. Open Flame + Wax - Common sense = Skin grafts


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Riverrat I knew we could count on you!
Sheri


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I think this is what he is talking about.
http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/ProductSeriesPromo.aspx?ProductSeriesID=95


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

paul.h said:


> I think this is what he is talking about.
> http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/ProductSeriesPromo.aspx?ProductSeriesID=95


while this model would be safer than other turkey fryers. It still has an open flame. He could try it but after a couple of trips to the propane fill station. I am sure he will change his mind towards an electric melter. It would be far safer and cheaper to run.


----------

